

Labrepl: Follow along with the Clojure Studio from Hickey and Halloway - dpritchett
http://github.com/relevance/labrepl

======
metaforth
What is labrepl? The project page talks about when it will be released but
does not mention what it is.

~~~
dpritchett
Labrepl is a suite of exploratory Clojure test projects designed to be used in
a classroom setting, specifically the $1800 3 day Clojure Studio. Clojure
Studio was taught last week by language creator Rich Hickey and _Programming
Clojure_ author Stuart Halloway. [1]

Downloading and building labrepl will get you a guided tour of Clojure
examples that you can read through your browser and test on your local
machine.

[1] <http://pragmaticstudio.com/clojure>

